# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Balkan Pharm Real or fake

## nuttyproffsser

i need some good input here....i order a box test cyp 250mg/ml for a balkam reseller....the box has serial number and under that u scratch the box to get the authentication code.....the box tell u to verified product at check-alpha dot com....keeps telling warning not authentic....this product came from bulgaria i notice the clear oil is very liquid like not thick....it looks real just like the one alpha Pharma healthcare site....i dont want put this in me and kills me....any one had this issue were it cant verified sense it did not come from the main supplier....i think i lost my money and even worst took a risk in ordering this online....here are the pics of what they send me....tell u guys think...thank u

----------


## PistolPete33

You said Balkan but the box says Alpha Pharma?

----------


## nuttyproffsser

> You said Balkan but the box says Alpha Pharma?


yes...but it came from a balkam reseller.....

----------


## Back In Black

> yes...but it came from a balkam reseller.....


Then it's alpha pharma not Balkan (with an not an m unless you know a balkam we don't)

----------


## nuttyproffsser

> Then it's alpha pharma not Balkan (with an not an m unless you know a balkam we don't)


i got this from this site balkan.....my question is this have u seen this product before does it look legit and is the site i posted real or fake?

thanx

----------


## 2iron

You have to make sure to type in numbers abd letters correctly. Capitolization is required aswell. O n 0 not mixed up. And code is only good for one entry.

----------


## Back In Black

> i got this from this site *please edit your post* my question is this have u seen this product before does it look legit and is the site i posted real or fake?
> 
> thanx



please. And read the rules.

thanks.

----------


## nuttyproffsser

> You have to make sure to type in numbers abd letters correctly. Capitolization is required aswell. O n 0 not mixed up. And code is only good for one entry.


my question is this....have any of u guys order test cyp from this site and recieve this product with this box label alpha. and yes the numbers are cap i believe i type it correct i tried it like 10 times yes their is a O on the numbers so im not sure if it was zero or O i tried it different ways ...but if u only get one try i guess i cant check any more.....if u can see the last pic i posted when i scratch the box i couldnt read the number properly i had to use a magnified glass and i still had problems reading it....my buddy look at it today and told it looks like a legit UGL product...he told me i can always send one ville to a lab to get it tested and verified was in it.....my common sense tells me why go to all that trouble to fake something that will cost the scammers money... for that just take my money and run.

thanx

----------


## 2iron

> my question is this....have any of u guys order test cyp from this site and recieve this product with this box label alpha. and yes the numbers are cap i believe i type it correct i tried it like 10 times yes their is a O on the numbers so im not sure if it was zero or O i tried it different ways ...but if u only get one try i guess i cant check any more.....if u can see the last pic i posted when i scratch the box i couldnt read the number properly i had to use a magnified glass and i still had problems reading it....my buddy look at it today and told it looks like a legit UGL product...he told me i can always send one ville to a lab to get it tested and verified was in it.....my common sense tells me why go to all that trouble to fake something that will cost the scammers money... for that just take my money and run.
> 
> thanx


Ive never used that site. The ap ive seen was super clean and straight forward though. All very clean really legible no. Everything always checked out.

----------


## nuttyproffsser

> Ive never used that site. The ap ive seen was super clean and straight forward though. All very clean really legible no. Everything always checked out.


but are they a real balkan reseller?

----------


## 2iron

> but are they a real balkan reseller?


Now im lost. Your pic is alpha pharma. That is a ugl balkan is a different ugl. The site you posted sells multiple ugls. As do a lot kf sources. Maybe there is a dealer authentication on balkans main home page. Good luck

----------


## nuttyproffsser

> Now im lost. Your pic is alpha pharma. That is a ugl balkan is a different ugl. The site you posted sells multiple ugls. As do a lot kf sources. Maybe there is a dealer authentication on balkans main home page. Good luck


i understand the box is alpha....but it came from balkan site i posted, thats why im asking...ill check it out.... thanx for the feed back 2iron.

----------


## cmax

Alpha Pharma is a legitimate compounding pharmacy in Mumbai. They try to be legit and make prescription grade meds by Indian Standards, however they are meds made in India so they will not meet US standards and should be considered a UGL. I actually went by their facility in India when I was there for work.

----------

